# Van Petegem's Actual Team Lotto Eddy Merckx Bicycle!!



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Show up at your local RR on this. - TF

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7139490177&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*how $?*

how high it would go? that's my size...!!!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*this is not a likely candidate for an ebay bargain*

but of course it is a nice bike. true fans will likely drive it up beyond what the already good resale a merckx has.

last year the jittery joes bike from the tour of georgia was on ebay, and they had a high reserve--don't remember if/what it sold for.
jim


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Does Van Petegem flip his stem??


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*don't know--looks like the drop is still 3-4 inches*

but that may be the angle of the photo


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*Maybe it's my eyes...*

But that sure looks like a long-cage rear derailleur. Weird.


----------

